# Best cabinet under Rs.3000 ?



## kool (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi guys,

My 5 year old cabby (Quantum basic cabby) is still good, but its front USB +AUDIO jack has stopped working bcoz of rust. But now i want to change to some good cabby. 

My budget: Rs.2500-3000
Must have: Front USB at the top side, else by mistake it gets hit by my legs. 
Future : May be in future i will upgrade my MOBO+CPU+RAM. 

So suggest me according to that only.  I dont know my current MOBO is micro/mini ATX, also dont know that it supports USB3 or not. So here is details of my current system: 

*Current configuration of my PC:*
----
*Processor:*  Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 2.66GHz | Socket 775 LGA
*Motherboard:* ASUS P5KPL-AM/PS || Chipset: Intel P35/G33/G31 ||
*RAM: *Transcend DDR2 2GB || PC2-5300 (333 MHz) ||
*HDD:* 500 + 160 GB Seagate
*Graphics Card:* NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS @ 512 MB
*PSU:* Corsair 450 something, (I forgot model no.) bought 2 year ago for Rs.2300
*DVD Writer:* LG


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 7, 2014)

Bitfenix Merc Alpha  or Coolermaster N300


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 7, 2014)

NZXT Gamma or BieFenix Merc Alpha. I'd prefer a Zebronics cabinet considering that rig


----------



## kool (Feb 7, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Bitfenix Merc Alpha  or Coolermaster N300


 Bitfenix has port on top side  i was saying FRONT TOP side. ok , i think its difficult to find front-top. I think i have to manage any side but front only. 

and coolermaster N300 is damn costly.



harshilsharma63 said:


> NZXT Gamma or BieFenix Merc Alpha. I'd prefer a Zebronics cabinet considering that rig




NZXT Gamma  looks so ugly. And dont say that RIG, may be within six month i can upgrade MOBO, so kindly *consider* this thing also.

WHAT ABOUT THIS ?

Antec VSK 4000B New Solution Series Cabinet

*www.theitdepot.com/details-Antec+VSK+4000B+New+Solution+Series+Cabinet_C5P18672.html


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 7, 2014)

get bitfenix merc alpha with eyes closed.there is no other cabinet at similar price with same functionality.


----------



## kool (Feb 8, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> get bitfenix merc alpha with eyes closed.there is no other cabinet at similar price with same functionality.




i read few CONS like : 
1) No dust filter 
2) Not front opening case 
3) No tool less 
4) Also no USB 3 , while other brand giving USB 3 at this price. 

Still you are saying to buy this cabby for Rs.3k ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 8, 2014)

kool said:


> i read few CONS like :
> 1) No dust filter
> 2) Not front opening case
> 3) No tool less
> ...



Get this Merc Alpha which has all the CONS covered up as specified above :BitFenix Merc Alpha USB 3.0 BFC-MRC-100-KKX1-U3 Black: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 8, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Get this Merc Alpha which has all the CONS covered up as specified above :BitFenix Merc Alpha USB 3.0 BFC-MRC-100-KKX1-U3 Black: Amazon.in: Electronics





Price:  3,416.00  Inclusive of all taxes

*Note:  1000.17 delivery charge when purchased from BitFang online*


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 8, 2014)

im going to build a pc...office pc
looking for a maximum dustless/fanless(except psu and processor)
which cabinet is good within 3000
and small footprint.

looking at elite361 coolermaster. anyone has it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 9, 2014)

@kool,no one gives dust filters for a 3k cabinet except nzxt gamma which is very hard to find now-a-days both online & offline & same is the case with tool less(usually only 2 drive bays are tool less) & usb 3.0(again at the cost of some functionality).who told you that bitfenix merc is not a front opening case?if you read hardware secret review then they missed how to open the front panel but it is obvious that if a cabinet specification says 2 120mm front fan install option then it must have a front which can be opened.
AnandTech | BitFenix Merc Alpha: Just How Much Can $39 Buy?
if you can't/won't spend 3k on bitfenix merc then just get cooler master elite 311 for ~2200 from nehru place,delhi.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 9, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> @kool,no one gives dust filters for a 3k cabinet except nzxt gamma which is very hard to find now-a-days both online & offline & same is the case with tool less(usually only 2 drive bays are tool less) & usb 3.0(again at the cost of some functionality).who told you that bitfenix merc is not a front opening case?if you read hardware secret review then they missed how to open the front panel but it is obvious that if a cabinet specification says 2 120mm front fan install option then it must have a front which can be opened.
> AnandTech | BitFenix Merc Alpha: Just How Much Can $39 Buy?
> if you can't/won't spend 3k on bitfenix merc then just get cooler master elite 311 for ~2200 from nehru place,delhi.



+1 to this.


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 9, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> if you can't/won't spend 3k on bitfenix merc then just get cooler master elite 311 for ~2200 from nehru place,delhi.



+1 to this and thank you for saving 1.5k for me against Bitfenix Merc Alpha. I'll now buy CM Elite 311  May be that 1.5k will be used for a better CPU than i3-4130


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 10, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> +1 to this and thank you for saving 1.5k for me against Bitfenix Merc Alpha. I'll now buy CM Elite 311  May be that 1.5k will be used for a better CPU than i3-4130



1.5k won't get you a better CPU.


----------

